# logiciel pour tracer des courbes



## Langellier (23 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Je cherche le nom de ce logiciel pour anciens macs (68k et/ou PPC) qui traçait des courbes quand on écrivait la fonction correspondante. Ex : y = 1/x et hop il nous faisait une hyperbole !

Merci, cela m'aidera à le retrouver dans ma logithèque...


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2006)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je cherche le nom de ce logiciel pour anciens macs (68k et/ou PPC) qui traçait des courbes quand on écrivait la fonction correspondante. Ex : y = 1/x et hop il nous faisait une hyperbole !
> 
> Merci, cela m'aidera à le retrouver dans ma logithèque...



Tu ne veux pas tout simplement parler du 'calculateur graphique" alias "graphing calculator" ?


----------



## Langellier (24 Mai 2006)

C'est exactement cela. Maintenant j'ai pu le retrouver et constater qu'il fonctionne encore sur mon eMac  grâce à classic (9.2).
Je ne sais s'il fonctionne avec un 68k.
Merci


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2006)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement cela. Maintenant j'ai pu le retrouver et constater qu'il fonctionne encore sur mon eMac  grâce à classic (9.2).
> Je ne sais s'il fonctionne avec un 68k.
> Merci



J'avoue que je ne sais plus trop même si je ne pense pas. En tous cas, au départ, c'est sorti pour le powerPC (c'était une des applis de démo pour montrer la puissance du dit powerPC) mais il a pu y avoir une adaptation pour 68k


----------



## Langellier (24 Mai 2006)

Je viens de vérifier : ce logiciel ne fonctionne qu'avec des PPC. 
Existe-t-il qqchose de comparable pour les 68k ?
Sinon ce logiciel est génial et l'écriture des formules est facile : le slash pour diviser et l'exposant pour élever au carré. On peut modifier l'échelle (zoom avant arrière).

Merci


----------

